# GRiD Comparison video...or is it?



## Cayal (May 11, 2008)

GRiD PS3/360 comparison video -- or is it? :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

PS3 version shown as the 360 version...makes you wonder.

Also goes back to the previous Gerstmann firing for bad reviews.

Money talks people.


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2008)

sadly I can make a defence case -- some games never update thier control adice - soul caliber 3 for the PS2 still had every single move and all its control lables in the gamecube format, not bothering to change them for the PS2 - very confusing when it says hit the B key and you have to translate that to triangle.

That said they pulled the vid from thier site which makes it sound dodgy!


----------



## Lucien21 (May 11, 2008)

The video was from Gametrailers and nothing to do with Gamespot.

Once again rapid speculation from fanboys fueling conspiracy theories. It must be a hard life being a fanboy always looking out for nefarious people out to screw you over.

Look out there's big business boogieman trying to fool you with a video.

or it could just be that they made a straightforward error and labeled the video wrong.


----------



## Cayal (May 11, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> The video was from Gametrailers and nothing to do with Gamespot.



Both are businesses.



> Once again rapid speculation from fanboys fueling conspiracy theories. It must be a hard life being a fanboy always looking out for nefarious people out to screw you over.
> 
> Look out there's big business boogieman trying to fool you with a video.


 

If you want to live in ignorance, that's fine. I know you don't own a business, and clearly you have no idea how they are run. 
But having such an attitude as well as unnecessary put downs only shows a certain immaturity that comes with those living in ignorance.



> or it could just be that they made a straightforward error and labeled the video wrong.



Except it's not the first time they have done something like this.

It must be peaceful there.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 11, 2008)

I'm an accountant. I know pretty well how businesses run. Yes, they can be cut throat and unsavourary however...

I happen to live in a world called Reality and use things called logic and proof before spreading rumours and speculation. I believe what you are doing in legal terms it's called Libel.

I'm not gullible enough to be taken in by the Fanboys on the link you posted above.


----------



## Cayal (May 12, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> I happen to live in a world called Reality and use things called logic and proof before spreading rumours and speculation.



Imagine that. In your Jeff Gerstmann rebuttal you used neither logic nor proof. Couldn't even use a shred of evidence because you had none. Just mere speculation on what happened.



> I believe what you are doing in legal terms it's called Libel.



Stick to being an average accountant, you clearly know nothing about the law or how it is applied. But that's ok, use your logic and proof you so willingly provide for everyone. 



> I'm not gullible enough to be taken in by the Fanboys on the link you posted above.



No, but Gametrailers are. They only removed it, disabled contact sheesh all that for a simple video.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 13, 2008)

Gametrailers.com - GRID - Xbox 360/PS3 Comparison

Joystiq interview: GameTrailers EIC sets record straight on GRID controversy - Joystiq


----------



## Commonmind (May 13, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> Gametrailers.com - GRID - Xbox 360/PS3 Comparison
> 
> Joystiq interview: GameTrailers EIC sets record straight on GRID controversy - Joystiq



Why bother really? It's just spin to a guy like him. That's why I stopped responding to his ******** in the other conversation; as I stated well prior to the fiasco that was the Motorstorm 2 discussion, I know the type. Arguments with guys of his sort never end; there will never be a point at which they've decide you've won. They never concede, they never admit wrong-doing; they never, under any circumstances swallow their pride or acquiesce. 

That's what's so great about being a guy like him (read: Fanboy). You're allowed to be ignorant, belligerent and divisive without having to take a shred of accountability.

I'll be pleasantly awaiting the predictable response; the one that doesn't respond to the logical and well-put explanation given by the GT staff, but instead continues to spiral down the hole of controversy, adamantly pressing the point. Ignoring the fact that this isolated incident (sound familiar?) was merely coincidental (hmm?), and that the company took action (gasp! they should stop trying to rectify these issues!) to avoid conflict (deja-vu?) while inadvertently creating one (well, damn!).


----------



## Overread (May 13, 2008)

oookay lets all just take a step back here for a moment and calm down.
In the end all this is a debate on belief - 2 of you believe the company and one does not - each of you has their reasons for this and to be honest unless you are the company CO none of you can ever know "the truth" so lets respect each other (though debate by all means)

ps - my own view is that its all a ploy of the Giant Space Spaghetti monster to get us to rise up and burn down industry - but then that is just me


----------



## Cayal (May 13, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> Why bother really? It's just spin to a guy like him. That's why I stopped responding to his ******** in the other conversation; as I stated well prior to the fiasco that was the Motorstorm 2 discussion, I know the type. Arguments with guys of his sort never end; there will never be a point at which they've decide you've won. They never concede, they never admit wrong-doing; they never, under any circumstances swallow their pride or acquiesce.



Ahh the self gratifying post where he thinks he knows the type. Didn't know Internet Psychology was a course at university.



> That's what's so great about being a guy like him (read: Fanboy). You're allowed to be ignorant, belligerent and divisive without having to take a shred of accountability.


So having all three consoles makes me a fanboy...well ok if you say so pal.

But you know, the clear cut evidence I posted aside, sure I have no accountability. I mean only quotes from guys in the know. More to say than your own opinion. But yeah, whatever...you know best Doctor.



> I'll be pleasantly awaiting the predictable response; the one that doesn't respond to the logical and well-put explanation given by the GT staff, but instead continues to spiral down the hole of controversy, adamantly pressing the point. Ignoring the fact that this isolated incident (sound familiar?) was merely coincidental (hmm?), and that the company took action (gasp! they should stop trying to rectify these issues!) to avoid conflict (deja-vu?) while inadvertently creating one (well, damn!).


Sorry I couldn't help you reach your orgasm there buddy, but I never once said it was deliberately done by Gametrailers. I was merely responding to the article I posted.

Before I go, is there anything else I can correct you about? Or will you continue making baseless assumptions based on your own arrogant thoughts?

Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Cayal (May 13, 2008)

Overread said:


> In the end all this is a debate on belief - 2 of you believe the company and one does not - each of you has their reasons for this and to be honest unless you are the company CO none of you can ever know "the truth" so lets respect each other (though debate by all means)




No I better bow out. Dr Commonmind Ph. D in Internet Psychology has me pegged. I'm a complete fanboy despite owning a PS3/360 and a Wii.
 



> ps - my own view is that its all a ploy of the Giant Space Spaghetti monster to get us to rise up and burn down industry - but then that is just me


That's what I say about God...scary.


----------



## Commonmind (May 13, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Ahh the self gratifying post where he thinks he knows the type. Didn't know Internet Psychology was a course at university.



Right, because all instances of deduction are self-gratifying. And since when did digitizing your points of view suddenly immunize them from being stereotypical, cliche or derivative?



> So having all three consoles makes me a fanboy...well ok if you say so pal.


And surely, having a "black friend" doesn't make you a racist either? (And by your logic, expressing racist opinion on the internet means you're free of being judged or labeled, because the person doing the judging must be a self-gratifying, self-indulgent egoist)



> But you know, the clear cut evidence I posted aside, sure I have no accountability. I mean only quotes from guys in the know. More to say than your own opinion. But yeah, whatever...you know best Doctor.


I never spoke to the argument, only to your attitude and the inevitable response Lucien's rebuttal was going to bring. I said it was predictable, and here is the usual measure of belligerence I've seen you dole out before. Like I said, I know the type. 



> Sorry I couldn't help you reach your orgasm there buddy, but I never once said it was deliberately done by Gametrailers. I was merely responding to the article I posted.


This is rather contradictory of what you stated in your original post. "Money talks people." Hmm, accountability? Sure... Your tail-chasing ******** is about as translucent as your personality. 



> Before I go, is there anything else I can correct you about? Or will you continue making baseless assumptions based on your own arrogant thoughts?


There's a nice cookie-cutter stab there. Did you think of that yourself, or did your pals over at Gamefaq's help you out? Your assumption that you've somehow "won" the argument is based in arrogance. It's also the earmarks of just the type of guy I believed you to be. No matter what you say, you're right, and there's nothing anyone says or does that can counter that. That's why this is the second or third time you've ended your posts with one of these little gems:



> Yeah, I thought so.


Akin to the "I love it when I'm right" you threw at the end of another post in another thread. No shred of humility, not one ounce of ability to see logic and reason or even to approach a conversation with some semblance of maturity. You even threw a little backhand in your original post here, threading in conversations which took place elsewhere, as if you were on a personal campaign to piss in everyone's cornflakes.

Here's what I think is "so." I think you've got a lot to learn before you start interacting with a community like this, because this isn't the type of place where attitudes such as yours are tolerated. I think, no matter what your response is, that no one is going to get behind the venom you've been spewing out for the last few days. I think that you should swallow some of that enormous pride you've got on your plate and work on how to debate your point constructively without coming off as an insulting jackass.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 13, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> Why bother really? It's just spin to a guy like him.


 
It wasn't a respond to Cayal and was posted to let others know that the video was back up and Gametrailers had posted their own response to the situation.


----------



## Commonmind (May 13, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> It wasn't a respond to Cayal and was posted to let others know that the video was back up and Gametrailers had posted their own response to the situation.



Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 13, 2008)

Responding would have been futile.


----------

